# Lodge Contacts



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

A few brothers and myself have been toying with the idea of a lodge database, if you will.  I would like to see some ideas/opinions on a forum database/turned sticky that has basic lodge information that is easily accessible right here for our brethren.  The idea is to get the information here, so that if we were to visit, we could easily see when and where the lodge holds meetings.  What would be nice is if we could schedule, so to speak, MoT lodge visits.  Get head counts and such to help the hosting lodge prepare and such.  I personally have met some excellently wonderful brothers here, and would love nothing more than to meet you face to face and exchange at least a handshake.  Visiting other lodges is a wonderful way to gain knowledge and ideas that you can certainly take back to your home lodge to expand on.  

The information that I propose, if there's more please feel free to add it, is as follows:

Lodge Name:
Lodge Address:
Worshipful Master:
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge:
Meeting date/time:
Meeting Dress:  To prevent over/under dressing
Any other pertinent information:  i.e. if there is a large family turn out at dinners, meal tickets, meal jar (for putting money in, not taking from  )  just little tidbits that would be found helpful for our brothers.  Hopefully this will take off and we can get this list stickied for future use, and for some great MoT visitations.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 13, 2010)

usual dress attire in lodge to prevent over or under dressed


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

rhitland said:


> usual dress attire in lodge to prevent over or under dressed


 
Added to the list, good stuff and very important.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you looking to have a Database such as Access or FileMaker or just a list here? I would like to see this information on a database that can be searched that is hosted. Somewhere I can search a Lodge and pull up information. Like the Lodge Locator but WAY better.


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

Lodge Name: Garland Lodge #441
 Lodge Address: 125 East State Street  Garland, TX 75040
 Worshipful Master: Jody Krizan
 Contact for lodge member and/or lodge:  (972) 276-7614
 Meeting date/time: Second Tuesday of every month.  Dinner @ 6:30, meeting at 7:30.
 Meeting Dress: Some in suits, other in slacks/neat jeans with polo shirts.


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Are you looking to have a Database such as Access or FileMaker or just a list here? I would like to see this information on a database that can be searched that is hosted. Somewhere I can search a Lodge and pull up information. Like the Lodge Locator but WAY better.


 
Right now we are looking to have just a lodge database here, but the possibilities are limitless after the list is established.  Access would be great to have the lodges listed and readily accessible.  We can do so many things with the list once we have it established.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well most of this information is in a book "List of Constituent Lodges of Texas". The reason I say this is it could be updated and indexed annually based on the information published in that book if we had a database program. It could be hosted and searchable. It would be pretty simple to do if I had the Access program. I have Access 2007 but not very good at it. If someone else has experience I would be willing to help with the project of designing the layout and fields needed. Then I would input the information based on the book above. We may be able to host it here as a "Lodge Locator". Just brainstorming here.


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely.  I've never used Access, but I'm a quick self learner and can take on that aspect of the project unless someone else comes in with experience.  I've already started on the database.  This database would prevent those from having to buy a book every year to have an updated list of lodges.  Also, this will most likely be a more centralized list, more of folks here so we can have scheduled visitation with lodges in the area, we can all decide on when a good day would be to visit a certain lodge together and such.  Sort of like traveling visitation for MoT.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to have a clickable map that breaks down the state into regions. Once a member clicks a specific region, area events and lodge information would the be displayed. Something like this:


----------



## rhitland (Oct 13, 2010)

we need to see if anybody is willing to participate first this is a great idea but if no one registers their information an idea it will stay. 
Lodge Name: Fort Worth 148
Lodge Address: 1100 Henderson St Fort Worth, TX 76016
Worshipful Master: Rhit Moore a.k.a. Puss Boy
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: rhitland@fortworth148.org
-Meeting date/time: Second Monday of every month. Dinner @ 6:00, meeting at 7:00.
Meeting Dress: Some in suits, other in slacks/neat jeans with polo shirts.

Lodge Name: Tarrant 942
Lodge Address: 2215 Belle St Fort Worth, TX 76164
Worshipful Master: Anthony Ynostrosa
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: anthony@fortworth148.org
Meeting date/time: Second Tuesday of every month. Dinner @ 6:00, meeting at 7:00.
Meeting Dress: Some in suits, other in slacks/neat jeans with polo shirts.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 13, 2010)

Lodge Name: J.H. Gurley 337
Lodge Address: 2801 W. Waco Drive, Waco, TX 76707
Worshipful Master: Christopher DeCluitt
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: gurleylodge@gmail.com
Meeting date/time: Fourth Tuesday of every month. Dinner @ 6:30, meeting at 7:30.
Meeting Dress: Usually casual,slacks/neat jeans with polo shirts.


----------



## peace out (Oct 13, 2010)

Lodge Name: Cedar Creek Lodge 300
Address: 13159 E Highway 21, Kurten, TX
Worshipful Master: Charles Yeates
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: Fred Forsthoff -  fredforsthoff@hotmail.com
Meeting Date/Time: Second Tuesday of each month, dinner 6:30, meeting at 7:30
Meeting Dress: Casual


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 13, 2010)

Lodge Name: Fairbanks 1363
Lodge Address: 5222 Dow Rd. Houston Tx 77040
Worshipful Master: James Bennett
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: jbennett4932@earthlink.net
Meeting date/time: Second /Fourth Tuesday of every month. Dinner @ 6:30, meeting at 7:00.
Meeting Dress: Usually casual,slacks/neat jeans with polo shirts.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2010)

Lodge Name: Gonzales Masonic Lodge No. 30 
Address: 512 1/2 Saint Joseph Street
Worshipful Master: Juan Gaytan
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: Blake Bowden 
Meeting Date/Time: First Monday of each month, dinner 6:30, meeting at 7:30
Meeting Dress: Casual


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

vBulletin has a member map you can add to the forum.  You'd have to change the fields and such to add the information we're looking for, but it may work.


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=112157301931404240447.00049287d544ec3dd93ffMember Map

There's a member map I've created for Texas Lodges.  I'm going to update the lodges we already have on here, as well as others when we get them.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 14, 2010)

Lodge Name: Wharton 621
Lodge Address: 8229 US 59, Wharton, Texas 77488
Worshipful Master: Brandon Cruz
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: lins@academicplanet.com
Meeting date/time: Second Tuesday of every month. Dinner @ 7:00pm, meeting following.
Meeting Dress: casual, slacks or jeans with polo or button-down shirts.


----------



## Papatom (Oct 14, 2010)

mark! said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=112157301931404240447.00049287d544ec3dd93ffMember Map
> 
> There's a member map I've created for Texas Lodges.  I'm going to update the lodges we already have on here, as well as others when we get them.


Brother Ray, who is a member, has a lot of GPS locations for lodges. I think he is a member of Magnolia lodge.


----------



## Papatom (Oct 14, 2010)

Fredricksburg Lodge #794, Stated meeting 2nd Monday, practice every Monday night at 5:30,execpt stated night,practice Wednesday Morning at 10 AM.
Dress causal. 
Master, Bobby Banes, Sec. Mike Starks
WWW.fredericksburg masonic lodge #794.com


----------



## mark! (Oct 14, 2010)

All lodges posted here, and a few I'm aware of have been posted on the member map.  Here's a link to the map so you can view it.  I want to see about the potential to get it in to a sticky, and to have new members who join our site see in their welcome private message that they need to update this thread or private message someone with their lodge information.  I think this will really be great for those who want to visit other lodges with other brethren from here.  Also, if we get members to fill out the information, it gives others a chance to see where everyone is from.  There may be a few "Wow, I didn't know you and your lodge were only 10 minutes away, I'll be there next month!"  We did this with our Ford Truck TX Chapter with great success.  

Link to Texas Lodge Map
*CLICK ME!!*


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 14, 2010)

mark! said:


> all lodges posted here, and a few i'm aware of have been posted on the member map.  Here's a link to the map so you can view it.  I want to see about the potential to get it in to a sticky, and to have new members who join our site see in their welcome private message that they need to update this thread or private message someone with their lodge information.  I think this will really be great for those who want to visit other lodges with other brethren from here.  Also, if we get members to fill out the information, it gives others a chance to see where everyone is from.  There may be a few "wow, i didn't know you and your lodge were only 10 minutes away, i'll be there next month!"  we did this with our ford truck tx chapter with great success.
> 
> Link to texas lodge map
> *click me!!*


 
very cool!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 14, 2010)

Lodge Name: The Colony Lodge No. 1451 
Address: 4630 W Lake Highlands The Colony, TX 75056
Worshipful Master: B.J. Greer
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: Keith Tyler 
Meeting Date/Time: Second Tuesday of each month, dinner 6:30, meeting at 7:30
Meeting Dress: Casual


----------



## Sharlee76 (Oct 14, 2010)

Fraternity Lodge #1111 A.F. & A.M.
301 W. Missouri
El Paso, TX 79901
(915) 532-1132 

W.M. Reyes mata
Stated meeting:Second tuesday of the month 
Dress :casual
Dinner at 6:30 
Meeting at 7:30


----------



## Bigmel (Oct 17, 2010)

Lodge Name:  Border #672
Address: 918 Westlawn Drive, Texarkana, TX 75501
Worshipful Master: Don Power
Contact for lodge member and/or lodge: Melvin Megason, Secretary or WWW.Borderlodge.org
Meeting Date/Time: Second Monday of each month, dinner 6:30, meeting at 7:30
Meeting Dress: Casual


----------

